# streitfrage mit der prebyte media gmbh



## maintown12 (8 April 2009)

hallo zusammen!


ich habe mich vor jahren mal bei der seite flirt fever, deren betreiber die prebyte media gmbh ist, angemeldet, die kostenpflichtige nachrichtenfunktion jedoch nicht aktiviert, bis vor ca. 4 wochen =).

mir war klar (auch wenn es vielleicht nicht unbedingt sofort ersichtlich ist) das sich das 14 tägige testabo für 1,99 bei nicht widerspruch um 3 monate verlängert. hab mich nur ganz kurz eingeloggt um meine 300 nachrichtien zu checken (jaja das ego^^) dummerweise waren 95% davon bereits vom system gelöscht da fake/spam die restlichen paar kamen mir sehr strange vor, mit irgendwelche handynr. klang für mich alles sehr nach standartmails. also hab ich noch am selben tag widersprochen.


das problem dabei ist, das die prebyte media gmbh (betreiber von ff) mein widerspruch nicht anerkennt, da

Auszug der AGBs
11.3 Das Widerrufsrecht des Nutzers erlischt vorzeitig, wenn die Prebyte Media GmbH mit der Ausführung der Leistungen mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Nutzers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat, oder der Nutzer diese selbst veranlasst hat (z.B. durch Download etc.).

ich hatte mir die agbs diesmal, sogar (was ich eigentlich nie mache) angeguckt, aber mir ist dieser punkt nicht ins auge gefallen.

wie bereits erwähnt habe ich mich kurz eingeloggt die nachrichten gechekt und sofort (etwa 2 minuten später) den widerspruch abgeschickt. mir war zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht klar, dass ein betrachten der nachrichten eine veranlassung darstellt und somit die chance auf jeglichen widerspruch (zumindest nach den agbs) zunichte macht. auch wurde ich zu keiner zeit auf den widerspruch hingewiesen ausser per häckhen (anerkennung der agbs und widerspruchsbedingungen...). 

mir wurde geld vom konto abgezogen (69 euro) welches ich mir sofort rückerstatten ließ. mittlerweile summiert sich der zu bezahlende betrag auf 120 euro eppes, per mahnschreiben der anwaltskanzelei [.......] (inkasso).


hier noch ne jpg von der freischaltungsmaske, unten ist im "kleingedruckten" der vermerk zu finden, dass sich das abo verlängert, in wieweit das rechtskräftig ist kA

es würde mich auch sehr interessieren ob es denn so einfach möglich ist, das widerrufsrecht zu widerrufen *G* indem man es an die nutzung von leistungen z.b. downloads (was definitiv das lesen einer nachricht ist, so wie einfach ALLES andere im internet, sogar das simple einloggen,... wirklich sehr clever von flirtfever, hehe..) knüpft. und ob dies so einfach geschehen kann indem es "nur" in den agbs steht.

was meint ihr dazu? könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? wäre super! =)

p.s. anwaltsschreiben, folgte auch ne anwaltsemail inder er mir allen ernstes ne ratenzahlung angeboten hat, außerdem droht er mit gerichtlichen schritten...

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (8 April 2009)

*AW: streitfrage mit der prebyte media gmbh*

Das vorherige Posting wurde an diesen Thread angehängt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-bucht-einfach-bei-mir-ab-2.html#post276469
Dieses Unterforum ist weder für Einzelfragen noch für persönliche Rechtsberatung zuständig

weitere Postings  zu dem Thema in diesem Forum werden gelöscht


----------

